# Fishing Tip # 1015. Redfish/Sheepshead/Drum Chum.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

In our marshes there are tons of snails, crabs, Pinshells, clams and other Crustaceans or Molluscs that are eaten by Redfish, Drum and Sheepshead. These critters are easy to obtain and great for chum or bait but we're talking about chum here.

You can grab a thousand snails off tall grass in 15 minutes here and, while you are catching them, you are bound to step on a Pinshell or two along with a bunch of clams. Blue Crabs and Fiddlers are great chum too.

You will need to make a chum grinder. You will need a 4" domed PVC pipe cap and ~18" of 4" pipe. Slide the cap on but do not cement. You will also need a 2' length of 1/2" steel pipe with a cap screwed on. 

I drop a pint or less of any of the above critters into the PVC pipe and smash them with the steel pipe. Obviously you will want to do this on the bank rather than in your yak. I like to have a half gallon of chum to fish the morning. If you are lazy and have plenty of money, buy a hundred live shrimp or a dozen or so Blue Crabs and smash them up. Remember one thing--fresh is better than frozen, every time

Stern anchor and begin to chum up current of a piling, rock or oyster bar. Chum sparingly. A little goes a long way. Don't feed the fish. 

Good chum will make you a more productive fisherman but bad chum in a great place is better than the best chum in a crappy place. Good chum and good location =s a good catch.

I like to bait with Fiddlers while chumming because Pinfish aren't much of a problem with them


----------

